# Miramar Ship Index



## lagerstedt (Oct 16, 2005)

Today I tried logging onto www.miramarshipindex.org.nz and could not. I later found a site by a Jeremy Lowe of Wellington, NZ who from all accounts is the site owner saying that he has a terminal illness and the he was handing over the site to three other persons to manage. I do not know if they are managing the site long term or in the short term. He also says that the site would shut down six months after he passed away.
Have any others had probems with the site or has the owner passed away and the site closed?

Regards
Blair 
NZ


----------



## Pat Thompson (Jan 25, 2006)

Greetings Lagerstedt,

I tried to access Miramar this morning with a resounding lack of sucess. I subsequently spotted your post on the subject. If what you have discovered is correct it would be a double tragedy. For Jeremy Lowe and his health and for the rest of us losing such a fantastic resource. The time that has gone into producing the index must not disappear in vain.

Aye


Pat Thompson

You can't get enough photos of "O'Boats"


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

Searched for the page mentioned by Lagerstedt and found this: http://homepages.ihug.co.nz/~j_lowe/Future of site.htm The two links on this page doesn't work today either. Regards, Stein.


----------



## lagerstedt (Oct 16, 2005)

Thanks Stein for posting the link. You beat me to it however the other site which he says has a link to it, www.nzshipmarine.com is not working either. He may have been the site owner for that as well. 
I have a brother -in -law with the same illness and it is not a good one. If he is still with us I wish him all the best.
He says the site may come up one day under a new domain name. A lot depends on his friends who are looking after the information. I can only say that he has put a lot of work into getting the info together and it would sad to see it lost.

Regards
Blair
NZ


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

I was only using the site within the last two days without a problem. However as everyone says it is not there today. 
I wish him well.

Does anyone have an alternate source for ship research/info as this would be a major blow to me and many others I am sure, if it were to cease operation. 

Hawkey01


----------



## amanda davies (Apr 3, 2008)

my father was given this site [email protected] by southampton city archive. it is something to do with the global ship numbering system but its a poor cousin to Miramar and many of the ships i have searched for are not included on it. however it may be more comprehensive for later vessels

It would be very sad to loose an outstanding resource which must have been one of the man's big life achievements and a monument to him.

like Arnold Hauge's convoyweb lets hope that Miramar can continue as a tribute to its creator.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

We have a member who is connected to the Index but who hasn't been on line since March.
I have sent an email passing on our best wishes to Jeremy Lowe and asking for an update on the situation.
I have recently been considering making a donation since I have come more and more to rely on the site. Unfortunately it may be too late.
There is no guarantee that the sites mentioned in Jeremy Lowe's message are connected to the Miramar site. The member who is connected to Miramar has a different name.
Cheers
Kris


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

I have just received a reply from the owner of the Miramar Ship Index and can confirm that Jeremy Lowe has no connection to it whatsoever.
Jeremy is terminally ill and I have passed on our best wishes.

As to the Index.
The present problems quoting from the email I received

_"The reason for Miramar going down is quite simple - the server at the website hoste company has broken down and will not be placed back on line until Tuesday morning, NZ time (Monday night UK time, probably about 9pm). I apologise profusely for this but it's not something over which I have any control, and believe me I'm actually quite upset about it. _
_Miramar is about to be upgraded by the addition of iron & steel sailing ships, and a CD-ROM version is about to be made available for sale, plus the format of subsidiary pages will change during June and July. I can confirm that Miramar is alive and will continue to be online for the foreseeable future."_

Good news (Thumb)
Cheers
Kris


----------



## Ian6 (Feb 1, 2006)

Whilst Marconi Sahib's info about the most useful Miramar is good news, let's not forget poor Jeremy Lowe.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

With regard to Jeremy Lowe, I received the following second email from the Miramar Index owner.

_"Jeremy's illness is motor neurone disease. He is perfectly lucid and able to take and send e-mail messages - I got one from him last night - but is physically very weak."
_
Jeremy Lowe's email address is at the bottom of his note linked in Stein's post.

Cheers
Kris


----------



## lagerstedt (Oct 16, 2005)

Thanks for the info Kris. I hope I have not upset the Miramar Site owner with my note about why it had closed. Did Jermery own the site at one time as that is the way I read the note and who operates it now?
Regards
Blair
NZ


----------



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

It's 15.51hrs. here in Australia, 02 06 08, and I have just accessed the Index and it is working.
regards


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

I wasn't aware of the previous correspondence as I have been away for the last week, but I just accessed Miramar from the UK a few minutes ago, and all seems to be well.

My thanks to Roger for all his efforts, and of course my thoughts are with Jeremy as well.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

I think the only link is a common server, Blair.
Now that Miramar is back up the NZ Ship and Marine Society site is back as well.
No, he didn't appear to be upset at the mistaken connection.
Cheers
Kris


----------



## lagerstedt (Oct 16, 2005)

Ok thanks for the info Kris.

Regards
Blair
NZ


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE (Dec 15, 2005)

I access the Miramar Ship Index regularly and find it a valuable source of information particularly as I don't have a Lloyds Register of Shipping.
Problems have been encountered by me also during the last few days but as from yesterday I was having a bit more success.
Hopefully the system will return to normal from today.

Keith


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

KEITH SEVILLE said:


> I access the Miramar Ship Index regularly and find it a valuable source of information particularly as I don't have a Lloyds Register of Shipping.
> Problems have been encountered by me also during the last few days but as from yesterday I was having a bit more success.
> Hopefully the system will return to normal from today.
> 
> Keith


It does seem to have been a bit slow of late, perhaps it's becoming a victim of it's own success ?


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi...I have just joined this site so am finding my way.I agree the Miramar site is very helpful.I have found it down at times but it always bounces back...so far!.
In fact I wrote to the administrator of the site thanking him for its existence and wondered if he planned to make
any cd-roms available.He said he was thinking of it but it would take a lot of work. Hope this is helpful? Best Wishes
new member scorcher.


----------

